# [MIL] Troops use dogs to sniff out bombs - Detroit Free Press



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080525/NEWS07/805250567/1009&cid=1215823921&ei=u_U_SLqiGYmGygTEx9WMDw&usg=AFrqEzdbdjEVDVrKobn3WCFGV-IeFuSpMQ">Troops use <b>dogs</b> to sniff out bombs</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Detroit Free Press, United States -</font> <nobr>May 25, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Evans has been <b>working</b> with <b>military dogs</b> for the last eight years, and one of his primary duties is to act as a decoy. On one recent hot Sunday afternoon, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

